# My House - Ideas for addition



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm stumped. I am planning on putting an addition on the front of my house but can't seem to find a concept that I like. Been searching images but no roof lines like mine with the same type of house build. I've been driving all over hoping to see something but, nada!

The thing that's got me is how can I incorporate a nice front with say a 10/12 pitch (gable) to the roof line that is presently there.

The addition will be a masterbedroom w/ ensuite bath - with a garage below (side access). Starting from the right of the front door to the right end of the house. (26'x16'). And the front entrance moved out 10' - so 7'x10'. Brick on all.

I've been drawing and drawing but to no avail...I am not a house builder - I am interiors.

I will be getting an archy in a couple months for plans but I would like a concept of some sorts so I can think a bit clearer. 

Much appreciated guys!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tri-levels are hard to deal with, hard to make something new look right with that style of house.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

You build the roof line of the new addition higher than the old one and don't tie in to the existing roof.


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry, I should have said it was a raised ranch. Lower level is at grade with the driveway - upper level is one floor. The area for the addition will be dug out to accomadate the garage


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

BHR said:


> I'm stumped. I am planning on putting an addition on the front of my house but can't seem to find a concept that I like. Been searching images but no roof lines like mine with the same type of house build. I've been driving all over hoping to see something but, nada!
> 
> The thing that's got me is how can I incorporate a nice front with say a 10/12 pitch (gable) to the roof line that is presently there.
> 
> ...


Here's a very bad quick drawing. Is this something like what you're talking about?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Joe Carola said:


> Here's a very bad quick drawing. Is this something like what you're talking about?


Think about deleting the roof over front entryway and carrying rafter tails down from roof that Joe C. drew on the addition to cover entryway.


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks Joe. Yeah sort of like that but the door is at the upper grade level and the foyer is moved out 10' (enclosed)

This is what I had come up with but it's all wrong and i know it by looking at the roofline sketch.

i was hoping to keep the additions roofline at the same height as the exsisting roof. - likely won't happen right?


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

I raised it so that the fascia meets the top fascia and you will just have to frame a cricket on top where the entrance roof gable dies into the main roof gable.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Run the back side of new roof past old, match over hangs and put a vent in that little tiangle. I added a new roof system on a really screwed up house layout and that is pretty much what I had to do. You could always hip the new roof section back into the old, and hip your front stoop and then make a cricket to funnel water out and down.


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Run the back side of new roof past old, match over hangs and put a vent in that little tiangle. I added a new roof system on a really screwed up house layout and that is pretty much what I had to do. You could always hip the new roof section back into the old, and hip your front stoop and then make a cricket to funnel water out and down.


 
I had thought about running the new roof all the way to the back but thought it may look odd. I never thought about being able to hip the gabled roof to the old or even doing a hip on the foyer roof. 

thanks so much :thumbsup:

I just need a good compromies for the front since the front wall is so tall due to the grade. I sure would like to be able to do a gable since the wife would like a vaulted type ceiling in the bedroom.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Well frankly speaking, if you start putting differing roof pitches in there willy-nilly it will always look like an after thought. Keep the same pitch on the addition as is on the main house. If need be put a differing pitch on the entrance, it is smaller and would benefit from a little added flair and dimension. 
Keep the existing semi-garrison look with the upper siding and the lower stone, at least somewhat.
Spend a little money and hire a good residential designer. We can do your design and your construction documents.

Andy.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Did this a while back.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

I think I would try and build a hipped roof on that addition to make it look like it was built with the original house.

You could get a vaulted look in the bedroom ceiling, by running collar ties above the wall plates,and then build the rear ceiling to the front hip section.More of a coffered look.

Or you could build a shallower pitched gable on the addition and then run an overhang across the front, at the same level as the new roof ,to break to the height and have a hip like appearance.

If possible,step the second floor out from the first floor on the side , like the original house to break up the height.This would possibly take away from your garage size,but could improve the looks.

I wish I had a way to draw it up,but I don't have the software.


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

How about this. I went back to a hip against what the wifey wanted. I'm sure she would understand the drama involved with gableing the front. Thing is there would be no vault ceiling in the bedroom since the roofline is so shallow.

Does it look right?


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

BHR said:


> How about this. I went back to a hip against what the wifey wanted. I'm sure she would understand the drama involved with gableing the front. Thing is there would be no vault ceiling in the bedroom since the roofline is so shallow.
> 
> Does it look right?


That looks alot better. You would have to keep the main addition pitch the same as the existing pitch to flush the roof. Also, you have to put a cricket at the top of the entrance roof to shed the water.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

BHR said:


> How about this. I went back to a hip against what the wifey wanted. I'm sure she would understand the drama involved with gableing the front. Thing is there would be no vault ceiling in the bedroom since the roofline is so shallow.
> 
> Does it look right?


If you use the lower pitch roof line in your second pic, why can't you gable the front?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

BHR said:


> How about this. I went back to a hip against what the wifey wanted. I'm sure she would understand the drama involved with gableing the front. Thing is there would be no vault ceiling in the bedroom since the roofline is so shallow.
> 
> Does it look right?


What software did you use to make that drawing?


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

shanekw1 said:


> If you use the lower pitch roof line in your second pic, why can't you gable the front?


 
We had looked at that and felt that because the exsisting roof is shallow (6/12 - I think) it would look very odd with such a tall front wall.

Thanks Joe! I would assume the person drawing the plans would show the cricket and the framer would know it's required - but it is good for me to know before hand - so thank you.

I'll have to see about trying to do something in terms of vaulting the ceiling when I sit down with the planner. I'm sure there would be something that could be done that would be pleasing.

You guys are the best! :thumbup:


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

greg24k said:


> What software did you use to make that drawing?


 
I just used an imaging software - took a picture then copied it out in a line drawing with the software then adding colour/features

Program was PhotoImpact10 - real easy to use, great tools in it


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

BHR said:


> I just used an imaging software - took a picture then copied it out in a line drawing with the software then adding colour/features
> 
> Program was PhotoImpact10 - real easy to use, great tools in it


Thanks BHR!:thumbsup:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I see it more like this. :thumbsup:

Andy.


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I see it more like this. :thumbsup:
> 
> Andy.


 
Holy cow! That's so cool Andy. You know, you pretty well nailed it to the look - with the side windows and all. I wish I could render stuff like that image but I don't have the software or the learning curve that would be required. I get to impatient.

I really thank you for what you done - gonna print it and show the wifey.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Your welcome, I love doing this stuff.

Andy.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I see it more like this. :thumbsup:
> 
> Andy.


Nice Andy, I have a program called Punch its a Home Architect designer, I don't know if that program can do something like this, I never tried but I will.

Awesome work Andy!:thumbup:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Punch works not too bad, I use it to draw up 3d sketches for the HO and elevations and site plans for the building dept. People love them, they are used to contractors showing up with a picture scribbled on a napkin.


BTW, very nice Andy, that is the basic idea I had when I first read this thread.


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Your welcome, I love doing this stuff.
> 
> Andy.


You made my loving wifes day. She was super pleased seeing the gable front again. She actully has gone out to look at brick samples :thumbup:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

BHR said:


> You made my loving wifes day. She was super pleased seeing the gable front again. She actully has gone out to look at brick samples :thumbup:


The house I posted pictures,was the same as yours, there were a few different design styles that Bi-levels had, but adding to the house is very easy. The addition you see I built in my pictures, is a Master bedroom with a Walking closet and a huge Master bathroom with a double vanity, 4' x 8' Jacuzzi for 2, 48" shower and a small linen closet.

If you look at the house, there is 2 windows on the right of the front door, first window was a small bedroom which was used as a sitting room and as a passage to enter the bedroom.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

greg24k said:


> Walking closet


"Hey! You! Get back here with my shirt!":laughing:


:jester: Sorry, It's gone from raining to typhooning and I'm not sure I wanna go tear off a roof.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

shanekw1 said:


> "Hey! You! Get back here with my shirt!":laughing:


Shanekw, did I say *walking closet???* What was I thinking:nuke: Sorry Bro :devil2: 

I meant to say


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks guys, I find that the Punch programs just are not powerful enough for what I do. I needed a program that I could do as-built plans for that would provide me with an unlimited amount of materials that could be used. Chief Architect is the program I use. I can just about make any material that I could possibly want.

Andy.


----------

